# Springfield IL looking for gamers



## maddman75 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm looking for some more gamers!  Anyone in Springfield IL either looking for games or an opening in a game, let me know.

We play lots of different systems, so if you're a 'D&D or nothing' kind of player we may not be for you.  If you're eager to give anything a go if it sounds fun, then leave a reply.

Thanks!


----------

